# If the mounting pump should be found .... to the shaft?



## Baltic Sea

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów!

Chciałbym spytać czy zdanie angielskie "If the mounting pump should be found stuck on the sleeve(,) it should be checked while the sleeve is still locked to the shaft" znaczy po polsku "Gdyby przypadkiem stwierdzono zakleszczenie (zablokowanie) pompy montażowej na tulei, należy to sprawdzić dopóki tuleja jest wciąż zamocowana do wału".
*If the mounting pump should be found stuck on the sleeve(,) it should be checked while the sleeve is still locked to the shaft.*Termin ten pochodzi z Rolls-Royce Instruction Manual, Chapter 5  INSTALLATION.Pod śródtytułem "Dismantling the coupling" znajduje się ten tekst:If the mounting pump should be found stuck on the sleeve(,) it should be checked while the sleeve is still locked to the shaft. - piąty akapit, drugie zdanie.

Dziękuję.


----------



## LilianaB

I didn't have a Rolls-Royce yet, but I can help you with the beginning of the sentence. The rest I don't want to comment on because I don't know much about engines, fuel systems and things like that. It should not be translated as "gdyby przypadkiem" but rather "w przypadku zaobserwowania X. "


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you, Liliana. Let's wait for native speakers.


----------



## LilianaB

You have to wait for someone who knows a lot about cars and engines. It is not a very difficult question for someone who knows how cars are built inside.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Not necessarily. Besides, it's not about cars but about rudders of ships. Since you have provided the answer to the first part of the sentence under discussion, we can now focus on the second part of it, especially *while the sleeve is still locked to the shaft.*


----------



## LilianaB

Well, yes. necessarily Someone who has no idea about mechanics will not be able to help you. Only someone who has some knowledge in this field can tell if this is what means.


----------



## Baltic Sea

If you insist, I have to give in to your arguments. Let's keep on waiting.


----------



## LilianaB

It is always better to ask an engineer about technical things than a poet. Sorry, I cannot use the smile image, because I am left without any images due to some technical problems.


----------



## Baltic Sea

However hard you try to take care of computers, there is always something wrong.


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

Not a mechanic, but very practiced at reading a variety of technical manuals.  First I will rephrase the English sentence:

If the mounting pump is stuck on the sleeve, check/inspect the sleeve while it is still attached (locked) to the shaft.

I  believe the word to use here for "while" is not "dopóki"; rather  something like kiedy or gdy or podczas.  Here is what I have come up  with, forgive my grammar (and more):

Jeśli [---] pompa  zakleszczałam (zakleszczyłam) na tuleję, sprawdź tuleję,  kiedy/gdy/podczas tuleja jest wciąż podłączony/przymocowana do wału.

          [---] hopefully you have a diagram to show you the "mounting pump" in order to choose the right Polish adjective.

I definitely need many lessons, including one on the uses of kiedy/gdy/podczas.

Kind regards, Ak.


----------



## LilianaB

Are you trying to mount the pump, Baltic Sea? Do you have any pictures what the pump looks like. Is a Rolls Royce pump for ships?


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

The manual is at scribd, at least for some Rolls Royce Marine AS (document title is "Alignment and Installation Procedure for UW Eqpts") -- "mounting pump" is definitely some specific type of pump (which goes with the mounting piston and mounting cylinder).  Here is the sentence with more context:

DISMANTLING THE COUPLING: The principles for dismantling are that the oil injection pumps will expand the rotor and build up an oil film between the rotor bore and the sleeve. When the parts are separated the coupling sleeve will shoot down, driven by the tension and taper until arrested by the mounting piston. In order to perform a controlled lowering of the coupling the mounting cylinder has to be filled up with oil to hold the sleeve when free. Operate the rudder to mid position. NOTE In order to lower the sleeve during dismantling the rudderstock has to be lowered relatively to the actuator. The necessary travel corresponds to the original pull up length of the sleeve and stock. Arrangement for carrying the weight of the rudder and rudderstock and to perform controlled lowering has to be provided. Check that the mounting piston can be turned loose on the sleeve by the wrench provided for the purpose. 

If the mounting pump should be found stuck on the sleeve it should be checked while the sleeve is still locked to the shaft. 

Re-tighten the nut by hand only. Fill up the mounting pump with clean oil and connect the hose to the bore leading to the cylinder formed by the mounting piston and the rotor. Fill up the cylinder with the pump. Breathing of cylinder can be performed by inserting a thin feeler gauge passed the seal. Fill up the oil injectors and breath carefully. Connect the injectors via the enclosed extension hoses to the bores leading to the surface between the sleeve and the rotor, ref. figure A-9606 below. Breath further the injectors by taking a few pump strokes with the by-pass screw open, until air-free oil is flowing from the screw. Build up a pressure of 30 - 40 bars at the mounting pump, and maintain this pressure by compensating for possible leaks. Now start to work the injectors slowly to spread an oil film between the sleeve and the rotor. If the pump shafts have a spring action, breathe further. 

Ak


----------



## LilianaB

I think the bottom line is that you have to check the pump in case it gets stuck on the sleeve when the sleeve is still locked into the  shaft, not after unlocking it. So, do not unlock the sleeve from the shaft before you check the pump.


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

LillianaB,
  I think you are right, which means my alternative sentence would be:

If the mounting pump is stuck on the sleeve, check/inspect it while the sleeve is still attached (locked) to the shaft.


Jeśli [---] pompa zakleszczałam (zakleszczyłam) na tuleję, sprawdź pompę, kiedy/gdy/podczas tuleja jest wciąż podłączony/przymocowana do wału.

Ak


----------



## LilianaB

Jeśli pompa się zakleszczy na tuleji, należy sprawdzić pompę podczas gdy tuleja jest jeszcze podłączona do wału.

See, what we did. Amerykanska Kobieta. We might have even saved the ship.


----------

